# Some finished baby quilts



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

Given all the lovely quilts around here lately, I thought I'd show off a few of mine. Nothing big; just a few baby quilts. Many of them will get donated to Project Linus as there are no babies waiting in the wings.  

Scappy quilts:

















Yes, I know the plaid backing on one of them is horrendous. I've been trying for ages to use it up and get it out of my stash. The last yard was the backing on that quilt. Woohoo!

Another is a flannel rag quilt.








This one is actually going to go to a friend's new little boy.

The last is a really cute animal quilt. I got the pieces out of my local quilt shop's scrap bin for less then $5. I'm very please with how it came out.









Sorry for the lousy pictures, but it's cold outside and I'm not going outside to photograph in natural light. :baby04:


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Your quilts are very nice, Slinky. I know they will be appreciated! I plan to make some baby quilts for Project Linus too. I really like the last one. It is so cute. I also have some fabric in my stash that I just want to get used up. I think we all do. LOL Keep up the good work.

Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

They're all cute, but I love the middle one, what great colors and fabrics!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Cute quilts! BTW, I like the plaid backing. It's very cheerful...perfect for a baby's room!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Slinky, I like them all but the first one pictured is my favorite!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Your kind heart shows in your lovely work. Very nice (I especially like the scrappies!).


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

They are all nice, great colors! I'd like to get next to that snuggly flannel rag quilt though, looks so soft.

Halo


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW !!!!!
All those are really beautiful !!!
Thanks for sharing !!
bopeep


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I love them all, what is the trim on the yellow colored one,, I think that is beautiful and have never seen it,, how do you do it,, I have anew grand daughter coming in April and would love to make her one like it


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

They're all nice!


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi simplefarmgirl,

The yellow one in the middle is what's called a "rag quilt". It's made of flannel and batting. The "trim" that you're seeing is actually where the squares are sewn together. Then the seams are clipped and the entire quilt is run through the wash so that it frays up and is soft and fuzzy.

They're really, really fast to make and dead easy as you don't have to quilt the entire thing when it's finished. Oh, heck. I'm not doing a good job of explaining. Here's a link for a tutorial on making them with pictures and everything. (It's not my blog, but I think her pictures show off the process very well.)

Hope that helps. I love rag quilts because they're an easy afternoon project. Very nice when you have a "last minute" baby to make something for.

http://highergroundtoday.blogspot.com/2007/11/rag-quilts.html


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What pretty quilts. Quilts is something that will always be cherished because they are made with love.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh those are so sweet. You did a great job.


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

slinky said:


> Hi simplefarmgirl,
> 
> The yellow one in the middle is what's called a "rag quilt". It's made of flannel and batting. The "trim" that you're seeing is actually where the squares are sewn together. Then the seams are clipped and the entire quilt is run through the wash so that it frays up and is soft and fuzzy.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SOOOOOOO much for posting this link. I need to make 2 baby quilts, one for a friend and one for my SIL. I was afraid that the rag style wouldn't be as easy I hoped but after reading and looking at the pics on the site you posted I am singing for joy!! If you were closer I would give you a HUGE hug!!! Thanks for being so thoughtful!! :sing:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

such cute quilts!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Those are all really cute! I particularly think the flannel rag looks the most inviting!! 

Well done!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

They are all lovely! and I like the plaid! It really is great for the back of a quilt!
You did good on all those.
I need to make up 2 or 3 for friends that are expecting. Think I will use the baby quilt swap blocks for one.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I like them all! Excellent work!


----------

